# Faded Fibreglass Treatment



## muffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Like many of you I've tried various treatments that purport to restore the colour and shine to fibreglass mouldings that have been turned dull and chalky by the UV effect of the sun. Some products have improved the appearance of the panels but have resulted in a rather patchy and uneven shine which doesn't measure up to the panels' original condition.

Having used Starbrite products to good effect on the body of my TVR sports car I decided to try one of their marine products. Using Starbrite Fibreglass Color Restorer with PTEF (yes it is an American product!) has fully restored the shine on all the fibreglass mouldings on my 2008 Autocruise Starseeker. The shine is uniform and the wipe-on/buff-off process was easy.Unlike other products that I've used this liquid did not cover the cloth with a layer of oxidised paint so is relatively kind to the paint and gel coat layer.

At £18.95 for a 500ml bottle, Starbrite is not cheap but it is VERY effective and available from most good marine chandlers.


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

muffy said:


> Like many of you I've tried various treatments that purport to restore the colour and shine to fibreglass mouldings that have been turned dull and chalky by the UV effect of the sun. Some products have improved the appearance of the panels but have resulted in a rather patchy and uneven shine which doesn't measure up to the panels' original condition.
> 
> Having used Starbrite products to good effect on the body of my TVR sports car I decided to try one of their marine products. Using Starbrite Fibreglass Color Restorer with PTEF (yes it is an American product!) has fully restored the shine on all the fibreglass mouldings on my 2008 Autocruise Starseeker. The shine is uniform and the wipe-on/buff-off process was easy.Unlike other products that I've used this liquid did not cover the cloth with a layer of oxidised paint so is relatively kind to the paint and gel coat layer.
> 
> At £18.95 for a 500ml bottle, Starbrite is not cheap but it is VERY effective and available from most good marine chandlers.


I have to agree, I have used Starbrite myself and the results are generally very good.

Unfortunately mine has now run out, and since then I have tried Mer (awful) and Autogylm (good), but will have to think about splashing out for some more Starbrite :!:

Mark


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Meguirs Rv/Boat products are the stuff to use.Widely available


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Meguirs Rv/Boat products are the stuff to use.Widely available


----------

